
Neurological Manifestations Among US Staff Reporting Sensory Phenomena in Cuba - IntronExon
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2673168
======
IntronExon
Sorry about the butchered headline, but the original was far far too long:

 _Neurological Manifestations Among US Government Personnel Reporting
Directional Audible and Sensory Phenomena in Havana, Cuba_

Summary: [http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/02/us-diplomats-cuba-
hav...](http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/02/us-diplomats-cuba-have-unusual-
brain-syndrome-no-there-s-no-clear-proof-they-were)

